# Peanut Punch



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 oz shelled raosted peanuts
1 1/2 pt water
1 can of sweetened condensed milk
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp freshley grated nut meg
1 tsp honey

Placed shelled peanuts into blender. Pour in water gradually while blending the peanuts and blend thoroughly. Strain mixture through a sieve lined with a cheese cloth pouring in a little at a time. Discard the contents. Add the condenced milk and the other ingredients, then sweeten to taste.


----------

